# AI Datei mit Corel Draw 14 öffnen



## barbiturator (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

ich muss eine AI Datei mit Corel Draw öffnen, aber wenn ich das versuche bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Sie versuchen eine komprimierte Datei zu importieren. Für den Import müssen Sie sie unkomprimiert noch einmal speichern



Die selbe Meldung erscheint wenn ich die Datei importieren möchte

Wie kann ich die Datei unkomprimiert speichern, wenn ich sie nichteinmal öffnen kann.
Falls es für Corel Draw keine Möglichkeit findet diese Datei zu öffnen, kann sie mir vielleicht jemand  so abändern, dass ich sie öffnen kann?


----------



## smileyml (7. Juli 2009)

Dann könnte man doch die EPS-Dateien probieren. Vielleicht ist das Problem auch ein Versionsproblem, also das die AI's vielleicht CS3 oder gar CS4 sind und dein Corel diesen Standard nicht interpretieren kann.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Gabriele Ziora (2. Dezember 2011)

Versuch es mal mit XnView Kostenlos aus dem Internet. Bei mir hat es geklappt. Gruß Gabi (falls ich 2.mal antworte-es ist mein erster Versuch)


----------

